
Why TLS 1.3 isn't in browsers yet - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-tls-1-3-isnt-in-browsers-yet/
======
el_duderino
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16010930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16010930)

